

Ask HN: Who'd hire full stack developers - m4nu

I am a full stack web developer with roughly 10 years experience. I am comfortable with back&#x2F;front-end dev as well as design work. I am also Ok with setting up and maintaining Unix servers.<p>My startup concept (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;nota.io) isn&#x27;t taking off the ground so I am back on the job market.<p>What kind of place would hire me?
======
wikwocket
Without a resume or other information, it's difficult to give you specific
feedback, but the short answer us that if you can program your way out of a
wet paper bag, there are many many job opportunities for you in today's
market. If you were in Chicago I could point you to some leads immediately.

Around here, you best bets are to look at the monthly "Who is hiring?" thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7829042](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7829042)

And the newer addition, the "Who wants to be hired?" thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7833250](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7833250)

~~~
m4nu
Thanks for the input. For the geo location I am a french Expat in china which
is why I am asking HN cause they aren't much opportunities around here. I am
ok to relocate for the right fit.

------
orware
Good morning!

I'm not in a position to hire anyone, but from my experience reading the HN
Hiring Threads and such it seems like sometimes like your particular expertise
so far would be good to list on here as well (while not all employers are like
this, I do see a trend of folks not really taking a closer look if you aren't
already using the same technology they're using in their company).

Additionally, I don't know if you want folks to contact you using your Nota
Facebook or Twitter account, but you may additionally want to list some sort
of contact info in your profile so folks might be able to ping you directly
(in case they aren't wanting to necessarily advertise directly in the thread).

Good luck and I hope you get some responses!

~~~
m4nu
Thanks. I can be reached at my nota.io email. My handle is manu.

------
ckinsey
You could check out heapsortjobs.com and create a profile there--don't know
about your specific background, but it's exclusively for developers with
frontend/backend + design and/or infrastructure experience.

PHP, Python, Ruby, and JS have the most job openings there.

------
exslacker
I would! I am looking for someone like you but the thing is Im just a little
noone with my startup plan, I dont have money but if you are interested you
can contact me on twitter at remarkerdotme

~~~
m4nu
I am just out of my own product right now so I can't dive in a non-paid
project for the time being. Good luck with that tho.

